# king mack dip



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

does any one know how yo make king mackeal dip please reply


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Smoke the king or add liquid smoke. Add cilantro, lemon and lime juice, sour cream, cream cheese, onion, jalepeno, banana pepper, seafood seasoning, parmesian cheese. Addictive!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

do a search for Wades smoked tuna dip and substitute king


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is the Famous mack salad made by Ms. Pat:

ARE YOU READY? HERE IS THE MACK SALAD RECIPE AGAIN... DON'T LOSE IT!

5 TO 10 LBS OF FRESH KINGFISH - NO SKIN, NO BONES, NO BLOOD LINE.... BIG POT OF BOILING WATER WITH 1 CUP LIQUID CRAB BOIL AND SALT TO TASTE. COOK 20 MINUTES OR SO UNTIL DONE THRU, TURN OFF FIRE AND LET SIT IN WATER FOR 30 MINUTES OR SO. DRAIN, FLAKE AND SEASON WITH MRS. DASH ORIGINAL AND TONY C'S SEASONING TO TASTE (ABOUT 1 TABLESPOON OF MRS. DASH AND SAME OF TONY C'S - I USE THE WHITE BOX THAT IS UNSALTED. 

IN A BIG BOWL, YOU WILL NEED 2 CUPS OF CHOPPED GREEN BELL PEPPER, 1 CUP CHOPPED RED AND YELLOW BELLPEPPER, 2 BUNCHES OF GREEN ONIONS CHOPPED - INCLUDE MOST OF GREEN PART, 1 CUP CHOPPED WHITE ONION AND 1 CUP CHOPPED RED ONION, AND A WHOLE STALK OF CELERY. MIX ALL OF THIS TOGETHER. PUT THE COOLED SEASONED FISH IN THE BOWL AND MIX WELL. (HINT - PUBLIX HAS IT ALREADY CHOPPED EXCEPT FOR THE CELERY)

DRESSING: 1 LARGE BOTTLE LITE BUTTER MILK RANCH DRESSING, I BOTTLE OF GOLDEN'S VIDALIA ONION VINEGARETTE OR KEN'S SWEET VIDALIA ONION DRESSING; 1 CUP SWEET PEPPER RELISH, 1/3 CUP SPICY MUSTARD, 1 TABLESPOON HORSERADISH, 1/2 CUP OR MORE DICED JALAPENOS FROM JAR NOT FRESH. THIS WILL MAKE ENOUGH FOR TWO BATCHES. 

MIX JUST ENOUGH DRESSING TO MAKE SALAD STICK TOGETHER. CHILL. LOCK THE DOORS, TURN OFF THE LIGHTS AND ENJOY IN SOLITUDE. IF ANYBODY KNOWS YOU GOT SOME, THEY'LL BREAK THE DOOR DOWN TO GET IT! IT'S A REAL HEALTH HAZZARD TO BRING ON A PIER OR BOAT AND NOT HAVE ENOUGH FOR EVERYBODY.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Good post Austin, that sounds like the real deal. Ms. Pat is a nice lady and fed me that dip many times on the pier. And she also taught me how to catch cigar minnows, when I was younger and I will never forget that.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That is an awesome dip from a true fisherman(woman) Ms Pat is as good as they get.


----------

